
Ask HN: Startups Using Microsoft Stack (C#/ASP.NET) - cucho
Stack Exchange is the most famous example, but who else is using the MS stack to build their service?
======
CosmicShadow
I do all my startups and projects in .NET as well as my consulting, but it's
hard to find startup clients as not a lot seem to use .NET. I think it's
amazing and rapid and the best, but people just build with either whatever
they are good at or whatever is really hot at the moment. I've been learning
.NET for a long time, so it's what I use.

I was going to make a blog ".NET for startups", but after the first post I
realized what was the point because of the above points. BizSpark was awesome
but they just killed it which really sucks.

------
gtsteve
I don't know if you'd call my company a startup as such, but we use the MS
stack. However, the reason for that is because I knew it very well before
starting the company. If I were a Java expert, I'd have used that, and so on.

Given that .NET Core is now pretty good, you don't have to worry about buying
Windows licenses for your servers, and you can use VS Community so long as
your company is small enough, so your startup costs aren't too bad.

In conclusion, it's been an excellent experience and I would recommend it, if
you happen to know the MS stack well yourself.

~~~
dmarlow
What's your company?

~~~
gtsteve
A reasonable question, but for now I'd prefer to keep my real-world and HN
identities separate. It's not a well-known company at all except in a very
small sub-industry that most don't even know exists.

------
matt_the_bass
Why limit your question to startups?

------
seektable
seektable.com with .net core

------
guu
jet.com with f#

